# dr. center



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

does anyone have dr. center's contact info? i would like to consult with her about pixel. her protein C test came back normal which means it is MVD but i need to know if it needs to be treated.... cause i dont think she is symptomatic. n e ways so if n e one has her contact info that would be great


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Her e-mail address is at the bottom of her picture. Will you please post the answer she gives you?


Dr. Center


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Yes please keep us updated on what is said!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i emailed her...does anyone know if she is good at checking email/replying? some people are not and its better to call so i didnt know. im searching the vet forum for a contact number with no luck..all the posts just say to call her..but none give a number :smpullhair:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Have you tried to call Cornell to get in touch with her?


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

So does this mean you have cancelled your Fri appt in Dallas? I am thinking about forwarding the reply from Mary to my vet. This could really help alot of people. I know we spent almost 1000 dollars that day on Ellie and I was lucky we had the money not everyone does.

I am so glad that Pixel does not have a shunt. We had been feeding Ellie Hills ld and kd but had to change to hills gd when she was dx with PI. Two years ago Ellie bileacid was 127 and in April it was 34 so she is heading in the right direction, alt and ast we also just a little high.

Cathy


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

I just got off the phone with dr. center and she was curious how i knew exaclty what to do and how i had all this info and i told her about the forum haha. she is a wonderful person to talk to and made me feel soo much better. she reitterated her research on how 60-70% of maltese have the gene for MVD and she is wanting breeders to participate in the study so they can help narrow down the gene producing these puppies. she is offering a discounted rate on bile acid testing for those participating in the study. and those breeders interested and those with MVD dogs should email her.

she said i just need to monitor Pixels Alt and look for a rise...if there is a rise i may have to run more diagnostics for the exact lesion...but most likely it will be a sustained number and i wont have to treat. yay. so no i can get little piper and i will run a bile acids right off the bat....maybe i can get susie to run one and i pay for it. im so happy to have spoken with her!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

This is great news, Jaimie.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

That's great Jaimie-so glad you found her contact info and got a hold of her!! :aktion033:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033: This is great news :aktion033: :aktion033: 

Cathy


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

That's great news Jaimie :aktion033: :aktion033: I'm so glad Pixel doesn't have a shunt :grouphug: Let's hope she can stay stable and never need treatment rayer:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, Jaimie, I am sitting here with tears in my eyes!!!! I am soooo happy for you and Pixel. .... and Piper!!!!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

:grouphug: :grouphug: I am so glad it was not a shunt, give Pixel a hug from me and Indy :grouphug: :grouphug: and you get one too for being a wonderful Mommy :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

YAY!! Thank GOD Pixel doesn't have a shunt!!!!!! I can't wait to see a picture of the kids including baby Piper!!! :biggrin:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Big WHEW!!!!!!! So glad to hear this news and so thankful that Mary H posted all that good info from Dr. Center. The people on this board are an amazing resource!!!!! 

Now, for those of us who aren't all that familiar with the liver stuff....can you please give us an easy to understand explanation of MVD and how it can affect a dog and how the diet changes and other monitoring can keep Pixel healthy.....


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

That is such a relief! :aktion033:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

here are some snippits i copied from various sources:

Hepatic microvascular dysplasia is a condition in which there is mixing of venous blood and arterial blood at the microscopic levels in the liver. The liver performs an incredible number of functions to maintain health of animals, including filtering out toxins, storing sugar, and making proteins. Most of the blood that is carried to the liver for these processes arrives via the portal vein, which drains the intestines, stomach, pancreas, and spleen. Within the liver, the portal vein branches into smaller and smaller vessels so that the blood can percolate throughout the tissues to each liver cell. When these microscopic vessels are abnormal on liver biopsy, the condition is called "hepatic microvascular dysplasia (HMD or MVD)" or "portal atresia". When the microscopic vessels within the liver are underdeveloped or absent, the liver becomes small ("atrophied") and the animal can no longer process toxins or make proteins necessary for growth and normal function. 
When dogs have microvascular dysplasia without clinical signs, their prognosis is very good. In many instances there is not a need for therapy.

i dont have to change her diet or place her on any meds...the condition she has is not severe enough for any medical therapies


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Yay, thats great! :chili:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:chili: This is wonderful news!!! - Especially for .....Piper!

I just got Tinker's bile acid test back today too. Looks like the boy is a healthy knucklehead, everything is normal......."normal" - somehow that word together with the word "Tinker" just doesn't have a ring to it... :smrofl:


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

So glad to hear Pixel is ok!!!


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Jaimie,
I am grateful that it is nothing more serious. Please, keep us posted if anything should change.


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

This is wonderful news. I am so glad to hear Pixel is not needing any treatment. And....... that there will be a little Piper playing at your house too in the near future.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

That's wonderful news! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

:grouphug: That is great news... :grouphug:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Fabulous news! You must be so relieved!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm glad little Pixel doesn't need treatment, Jaimie. I know you're 
relieved. 
What I'm wondering is why 60-70% have the gene. It would seem
that if breeders were doing their homework more would show up in
their tests, no? Those are really high numbers for such a small gene
pool as the maltese has.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Then I assume you have cancelled your appointment here in Dallas this week. It is such great news to hear that Pixel won't have to be on meds, etc. What a relief for you and for all of us who worry about our SM family! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

:chili: :chili: Great news!! :chili: :chili: I'm so relieved :smheat: and I'm sure you are, too!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

That is fantastic new, Jamie! This board and the people here are great as is the information exchanged here.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

yay for pixel (and mommy!)!! margaritas all around!!! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> yay for pixel (and mommy!)!! margaritas all around!!! :chili: :chili: :chili:[/B]


[attachment=27282:margarita.gif]


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

That is wonderful news Jamie. I know you are so relieved that Little Pixel will not needs therapy. :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

hurray!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Great News :chili:


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

:smilie_daumenpos: BRAVO :aktion033:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

> What I'm wondering is why 60-70% have the gene. It would seem
> that if breeders were doing their homework more would show up in
> their tests, no? Those are really high numbers for such a small gene
> pool as the maltese has.[/B]


This taken from Dr. Center's handout to those of us who attended her seminar:

"Initial work completed in Cairn Terriers 1986 in our hospital (published in 1992) characterized the clinicopathologic features and histologic lesions associated with MVD in related dogs in a kindred with high incidence of PSVA. We had JUST (emphasis added by me) developed the TSBA test to improve our ability to appraise liver function in ill dogs ...." (TSBA test = Total Serum Bile Acid test)

So Cornell developed the bile acid test in 1986 and published their findings in 1992. In the scheme of things, that's not all that long ago. Dr. Center said at her seminar that there is a very low incidence of liver shunt dogs in our breed because she believes that shunt puppies are reabsorbed in utero. So the breeders don't necessarily know that they have carriers of the liver shunt gene because there are very few puppies being born with shunts. Most MVD dogs have normal or only slightly elevated liver enzymes and are totally asymptomatic so there is no indication there either that there might be a problem. There is NO genetic marker yet. To complicate matters further, it is known fact that a sire and a dam both with normal numbers can produce puppies with higher than normal numbers and vice versa.

I'm not a breeder and I'm not defending or disparaging breeders. But I don't think the issue is as simple as breeders failing to do their homework. Until there is a genetic marker, breeders have no absolute way of knowing what they might produce. Their best course of action right now seems to be to bile acid test the dogs and bitches in their breeding programs, line breed, bile acid test their puppies and look for patterns of good and not so good numbers through a couple of generations. We are not the only breed dealing with unknowns in health conditions. Look at the breeds that get hit hard with hip dysplasia. Those breeders have poured millions of dollars into research looking for a genetic marker. They have been able to reduce the incidence of hip dysplasia by OFA testing their breeding stock to help them decide who to breed to whom, but like Maltese and PSVA/MVD, hip dysplasia is a polygenic trait for which there is no genetic marker yet. I hope and pray that markers are found someday for all of these conditions, but in the meantime I cannot imagine a world without Maltese, Yorkies, Cairns, German Shepherd Dogs, Golden Retrievers, etc.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Yay Pixel!!!!!

Leslie and Izzy :aktion033:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=443484
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mary, I can't imagine that either. I also know many of these could be coming from puppy mills and backyard breeders. We know they don't do their homework. I also see and hear of a lot more being done to save fading puppies who may or may not have underlying reasons for fading. I wonder if any records have been kept on these pups to any degree. 
I hope, in the near future, there is a marker identified so, hopefully, at least some of this can be stopped. LS is such a horried thing for dogs to go through even if they recover from successful surgery.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Yay Pixel!! I just knew it. She had to be alright. :grouphug: 
Thank you Jaimie and MaryH for all the great info. :aktion033:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

This is great news, Jaimie!! Hurray for Pixel! (And hello Piper????)


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

here is the most recent piper pic she is 10 weeks old. i am asking susie to run a bile acids on her before she is sent to me. she has pashes and rijes in her lines....no close relation to pixel.

[attachment=27285iper.jpg]


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

> here is the most recent piper pic she is 10 weeks old. i am asking susie to run a bile acids on her before she is sent to me. she has pashes and rijes in her lines....no close relation to pixel.
> 
> [attachment=27285iper.jpg][/B]


YUMMY!!!!! She is beautiful Jaimie.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG-my heart is just melting-Piper is just tooooooooo cute :wub: :wub: 



> here is the most recent piper pic she is 10 weeks old. i am asking susie to run a bile acids on her before she is sent to me. she has pashes and rijes in her lines....no close relation to pixel.
> 
> [attachment=27285iper.jpg][/B]


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

KA-THUMP, KA-THUMP - my heart is pounding. She is scrumptious. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Yay! for Pixel !! and what an adorable little Piper!!!! :wub: :wub: I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Huhhh? I didn't know about Piper! I kept reading and saying who is Piper?? :aktion033: 

She is a real cutie!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

im so glad everything is fine with pixel :aktion033: 
and piper is sooooooooooooooooooo cute! 
congradulations :smilie_daumenpos: when is she coming?
yay!!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

piper will be ready to go in about 2 weeks. she has a lot of lemon but her face was too cute to pass up on.....will have to see how her bile acids come back before i get too attached


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

:wub: :wub:

piper is just so cute! i think parker will have trouble with all the new girls in the house, so he can come live with us. he and nemo (the upstairs pug who manages to find his way into my kitchen a LOT) can try to outsmart the buttercup and myself. don't mention it, it's the least i can do as a friend


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

she is adorable jaimie! im sure all the test will come out good :thumbsup:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

OMG look at that face!! ADORABLE!!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Yay for Pixel and you!!

Piper is just adorable. Was she pup 1 or 2 from your first post?!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

How exciting, Jaime. Piper is just adorable. I hope it all turns out great for you and your babies! 

Are you enjoying your new home?


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

I am so glad Pixel is okay. She gave us all quite a scare.

Piper is precious. I know you will be anxious until you get her tests back as well. Actually since you said she came from the Pashes' line, I will be anxious to hear as well. Please let us know.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

She is absolutely PRECIOUS! i hope it all works out :grouphug:


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

:aktion033: I'm so happy to hear Pixel is alright. :smheat: 

Piper is adorable. I agree she does have a sweet face.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

:aktion033: I'm so glad Pixel is ok! :aktion033: 
And Piper... too cute for words :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033: I can't tell you how happy I am for Pixel :grouphug: 

and yaay for Piper coming to you in 2 weeks :aktion033: 

kat


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Piper is a cutie pie, for sure. I hope the test goes well for her too.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I am so pleased everything has worked out - PHEW :aktion033: :aktion033: . I think Piper is a well deserved treat for you . Sarah :grouphug:


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Great news!! I am so glad Pixel will be alright!!

And Piper is sooooooo adorable, look at that face!! :wub:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Phew! I'm so glad little Pixel is doing well!!!

And .... Get Out!! Piper is just too cute!!!!! :wub: If Parker ever feels he is out-numbered by all the 'chicks' at your place .... send him down here!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg Jaimie, Piper is adorable, I had no idea you had decided on her name, let alone she is so close to coming home, wow, what a beauty :wub: :wub: 
I am very happy too that Pixel is going to be ok, that is fantastic news :chili: :chili: 
Of course you are going to have to look for another boy too, Parker needs a brother to even up the score


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Yay for Pixel!!!! I'm so happy for you and the Ps!!! Piper is such a cutie!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

YAY about Pixel's news :aktion033: and I'm very excited that you'll get your sweet puppy :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so glad that Pixel is going to be fine. :aktion033: That is the best news ever. :chili: :chili: And I hope little Pipers test comes back perfect, she's adorable.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jamie -- I'm so happy to hear about Pixel. That's great news. :aktion033: :aktion033: 

And thanks to everyone for sharing all the info on this. I love this forum. Looking at the pics are fun and visiting is great -- but the sharing of information is what really helps.

And, I'm in love with little Piper. :wub: :wub: Now I'm back to wanting a new puppy too. :smpullhair:


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

> I just got off the phone with dr. center and she was curious how i knew exaclty what to do and how i had all this info and i told her about the forum haha. she is a wonderful person to talk to and made me feel soo much better. she reitterated her research on how 60-70% of maltese have the gene for MVD and she is wanting breeders to participate in the study so they can help narrow down the gene producing these puppies. she is offering a discounted rate on bile acid testing for those participating in the study. and those breeders interested and those with MVD dogs should email her.
> 
> she said i just need to monitor Pixels Alt and look for a rise...if there is a rise i may have to run more diagnostics for the exact lesion...but most likely it will be a sustained number and i wont have to treat. yay. so no i can get little piper and i will run a bile acids right off the bat....maybe i can get susie to run one and i pay for it. im so happy to have spoken with her![/B]


Jamie,

Great news about Pixel! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: 

Did Dr. Center say that 70% have the gene for MVD or the gene for MVD &/or liver shunt? 

Cathy A


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

Mary, I can't imagine that either. I also know many of these could be coming from puppy mills and backyard breeders. We know they don't do their homework. I also see and hear of a lot more being done to save fading puppies who may or may not have underlying reasons for fading. I wonder if any records have been kept on these pups to any degree. 
I hope, in the near future, there is a marker identified so, hopefully, at least some of this can be stopped. LS is such a horried thing for dogs to go through even if they recover from successful surgery.
[/QUOTE]

Brit, in my Seminar notes I wrote down that Dr. Center has done an extensive pedigree analysis and is currently working closely with some breeders with excellent lines. She has found that "lots of wonderful pedigrees have dogs with shunts." (Her words.)

Cathy A


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

the 70% are MVD dogs...she said there is an area of necrosis (dying tissue) on the portal vein..she calls it little white dog lesions. most malts do not have surgical portalsystemic shunts.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

> So does this mean you have cancelled your Fri appt in Dallas? I am thinking about forwarding the reply from Mary to my vet. This could really help alot of people. I know we spent almost 1000 dollars that day on Ellie and I was lucky we had the money not everyone does.[/B]


Cathy,

I'm not sure how long ago you brought Ellie in for testing, but it may have been before there was any published information available to your vet about the Protein C test. The Protein C test was a human test adapted by Cornell for use in testing liver function in animals and, to the best of my knowledge, the first it was talked about in any sort of public way was in January 2006 (http://www.news.cornell.edu/stories/Jan06/PoisonedDogs.bpf.html) when dogs started dying from liver failure caused by food contaminated with aflotoxin (remember the Diamond Pet Food recall?). And it wasn't until December 2006 that the Protein C test was written up in a peer reviewed journal. (Toulza O, Center SA, Randolph JR, et al: Evaluation of plasma protein C activity for detection of hepatobiliary disease and portosystemic shunting in dogs. J Am Vet Med Assoc. 2006 Dec 1;229(11):1761-71)

While I'm happy to share information that has come my way, I am not a vet nor do I have a medical or veterinary background. Like all of you, I am a loving and caring pet owner who wants the best for my dogs. So I get concerned about anyone forwarding my posts or emails to their vets. The last thing I'd want to happen to any of us is for a vet to ignore information because it has not come from someone in the veterinary field. I think the better way to approach our vets if we run into issues is to ask them to consult with Dr. X who is a researcher in the field of Y and has treated many dogs of our breed or send them an email or letter telling them that you recently heard about the Protein C test and its value in diagnosing PSVA/MVD and give them the reference to the article in the Journal of the American Veterinary Medical Association.

Mary


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

First I want to say that I am completely in love with Piper - she's so absolutely adorable!!!

And I still can't fatham that my goofy knucklehead Tinker - straight from the puppymill with all his glorious "issues" and wierdness is perfectly healthy. I just got his bile acid test back and it's perfectly normal. I didn't want him to have MVD, but I was secretly hoping that a change in his diet would improve his <strike>personality</strike> lack of personality. Guess not. Maybe time will make him more normal.....right :HistericalSmiley: 

Anyway, I'm glad Pixel is OK and I'm really looking forward to seeing more pictures of Piper. Just, please don't forget about my boy Parker. Thanks! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> While I'm happy to share information that has come my way, I am not a vet nor do I have a medical or veterinary background. Like all of you, I am a loving and caring pet owner who wants the best for my dogs. So I get concerned about anyone forwarding my posts or emails to their vets. The last thing I'd want to happen to any of us is for a vet to ignore information because it has not come from someone in the veterinary field. I think the better way to approach our vets if we run into issues is to ask them to consult with Dr. X who is a researcher in the field of Y and has treated many dogs of our breed or send them an email or letter telling them that you recently heard about the Protein C test and its value in diagnosing PSVA/MVD and give them the reference to the article in the Journal of the American Veterinary Medical Association.
> 
> Mary
> 
> ...


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

> I just want to say I know exactly how true this statement is from personal experience with our little Scooby.
> We had the exact same problem with a vet not wanting to know about how to help him with a protocol created by a Medical PHD in human medicine. I chose to follow that protocol for Scooby to help him survive Induced Fanconi Syndrome and it saved his life and reversed the Fanconi. The vet in question wanted to use the old method of treatment which would have enabled the Fanconi to progress and eventually kill him. It was all because the protocol wasn't written by a DVM. Thanks to the wonderful help from Dr. Steve Gonto and his protocol Scooby is doing great, he may have Cronic Renal Failure but, we are managing it with diet and the protocol and he is stable. I am eternally grateful to Dr. Steve for his amazing kindness and willingness to communicate directly with myself and my local vet, totally free of any charge, and follow through with Scooby's treatment. He is responsible for enabling many Fanconi dogs live normal long lives.
> I just wanted to post this to acknowledge what you say is true, there are some vets from the old school who would be put out by any information that didn't come from their own teaching within Veterinary Medicine.
> 
> Janet[/B]


Janet,

Hooray for all who helped Scobby!! I'm sure you already know that Basenjis are hit hard with Fanconi Syndrome. I read just last week the Basenji Health Endowment's announcement that they have come up with a linkage test for FS in their breed (http://www.basenjihealth.org/linkage-faq.html). That's a quantum leap toward identifying a genetic marker. I hope and pray that we are on the same road toward success. A linkage test alone would be a huge step forward in our breed.

Mary

p.s. If you haven't already done so, check Yahoo. I know there are some Fanconi discussion groups out there. I am on a GME list and one of our members has Basenjis with FS. She seems extremely knowledgeable about treating her FS dogs with diet and holistic/herbal supplements.


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm so happy to hear about this! I'll keep thinking of you and your crew!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> QUOTE


<div class='quotemain'>Yes, thank you, I did join the Fanconi List, I was guided there by our Dr Jaimie when Scooby was first diagnosed, and they are all in constant contact with Dr Steve Gonto and are using his protocol for their FS dogs. Amazingly what was once a certain death sentence is now manageable and these dogs are living long happy lives, some from diagonosis at 4 to 5 years till at least 11 years.
Dr. Gonto himself had a FS dog almost 20 years ago and that inspired him to find a way to help not only his Basenji but also over 2500 other dogs since.
Sadly, with the old method of dosing with Potassium Citrite and feeding Hills k/d is not successful yet many vets still use this treatment today, the specialist vet Scooby saw was of that old school and refused to listen to me when I tried to inform him of a more successful protocol purely because Dr Gonto isn't a DVM even though he has lectured all over the world about his protocol and it is noted in the Veterinary Journal and he works with the University of Veterinary Medicine in Georgia. That vet told us Scooby would more than likely die from 3 to 6 months from diagnosis because FS is progressive and irreversable. Well with his treatment yes that would be so, but with Idiopathic FS it's different to the genetic like in Basenjis, it's induced by a toxin, in Scooby's case it was Rimadyl. Once the toxin is removed and the protocol is working his type of FS is reversable, or at least manageable, but even Dr Gonto is amazed at how well Scooby is doing.
I spent some time emailing back and forth with Dr Steve during Scooby's illness from January till now, even now he wants to see Scooby's blood work and each time he sees improvement he is absolutely thrilled. Keep in mind that he spends 60 hours a week in the Triage Center of the Savanna Georgia Hospital teaching and doing surgery, yet he still finds time to help all who have dogs with FS and he is willing to work with vets to help save them, all totally free of any charge. He told me last weekend his reward is a thank you and seeing a dog improve and become healthy as possible. 
It used to be rare for other breeds to actually have FS but these days it is becoming more and more predominant in other breeds, but, it's induced not genetic. There are many toxins that can cause this to happen, some of which are old zink lead chicken wire, Lysol, organic phospherous used in lawn treatments, ingested toxins like some meds, and even one lady who has a little Maltese is convinced her little dog became sick after a 3 year Distemper shot.
Each case is different in severity, and Dr Steve works with each individual case and will go by blood work to treat how he feels necessary for that dog. That is what he did for Scooby. He is an angel sent from Heaven.
He does stipulate that he is not our vet, and we must work with our vet along with his protocol if the vet is willing to work with it, luckily I now have a vet who has studied the protocol and knows how to treat Scooby.

http://www.vet.uga.edu/vpp/clerk/davis/index.php

http://avmajournals.avma.org/doi/abs/10.24...urnalCode=javma

If you wish to read about Dr Steve's work I have included these two sites for you to take a look at. I have also emailed them to the Vet Hospital where Scooby was diagnosed and the lady who received them was very pleased to have them and said she is passing them on to the vet who treated Scooby. I pray he swallows his pride and reads and studies them, it could very well save more dogs from certain death in the future.
Janet


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2007)

what a cutie. Another P to add to the pack. Im sure you can't wait to get her home. Glad to see Pixel is ok she is such a pretty girl.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> Yes, thank you, I did join the Fanconi List, I was guided there by our Dr Jaimie when Scooby was first diagnosed, and they are all in constant contact with Dr Steve Gonto and are using his protocol for their FS dogs. Amazingly what was once a certain death sentence is now manageable and these dogs are living long happy lives, some from diagonosis at 4 to 5 years till at least 11 years.
> Dr. Gonto himself had a FS dog almost 20 years ago and that inspired him to find a way to help not only his Basenji but also over 2500 other dogs since.
> Sadly, with the old method of dosing with Potassium Citrite and feeding Hills k/d is not successful yet many vets still use this treatment today, the specialist vet Scooby saw was of that old school and refused to listen to me when I tried to inform him of a more successful protocol purely because Dr Gonto isn't a DVM even though he has lectured all over the world about his protocol and it is noted in the Veterinary Journal and he works with the University of Veterinary Medicine in Georgia. That vet told us Scooby would more than likely die from 3 to 6 months from diagnosis because FS is progressive and irreversable. Well with his treatment yes that would be so, but with Idiopathic FS it's different to the genetic like in Basenjis, it's induced by a toxin, in Scooby's case it was Rimadyl. Once the toxin is removed and the protocol is working his type of FS is reversable, or at least manageable, but even Dr Gonto is amazed at how well Scooby is doing.
> I spent some time emailing back and forth with Dr Steve during Scooby's illness from January till now, even now he wants to see Scooby's blood work and each time he sees improvement he is absolutely thrilled. Keep in mind that he spends 60 hours a week in the Triage Center of the Savanna Georgia Hospital teaching and doing surgery, yet he still finds time to help all who have dogs with FS and he is willing to work with vets to help save them, all totally free of any charge. He told me last weekend his reward is a thank you and seeing a dog improve and become healthy as possible.
> ...


Janet I am so happy and proud of you for finding the help Scooby needed. You are an amazing doggie Mom! :grouphug:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Thank you Dee, I am also very grateful to Jaimie for steering me in the right direction and telling me about the Fanconi Group on Yahoo, it all went from there really


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

:aktion033: Wonderful news about Pixel! .. and what can I say/... little Piper is absolutely precious! :aktion033:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

That is so much better news. Dr. Center must be a very special person. Glad you were able to talk to her Jaimie. 

Tina


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

Piper is a cute name but I also love your new name Paxton. Paxton was so cute at 10 weeks and is very adorable at 12 weeks. I love the Pashes and Rijes blood lines. She is going to get cuter and cuter! I am glad she is healthy and fits perfect into your family. Susie is so caring and I enjoyed working with her to ensure my Lexi got to me safely. Lexi loved me right away and I have been happy. Thanks for sharing.

Susan & my furkidz in NJ

='Dr.Jaimie' date='Sep 26 2007, 10:23 PM' post='443569']
here is the most recent piper pic she is 10 weeks old. i am asking susie to run a bile acids on her before she is sent to me. she has pashes and rijes in her lines....no close relation to pixel.

[attachment=27285iper.jpg]
[/QUOTE]


----------

